# Brussels Pate?



## Freddie99 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok, I had a light tea this evening owing to having gorged myself at lunch which was at my Aunt's house. General alcoholism and much food. I digress. Back to my tea. I had two slices of toast with pate on them. Pre meal BG was 6.9. I'd been dropping since about half four so I'd put on a temp basal to stop the drop. By the time I had tea I'd taken the temp basal off. I shot up to 15.2 two hours after tea. Is there anything in the pate that could have sent me up that high? The bread was 16g CHO per slice and I had two. I bolused the appropriate 3.2 units for that and nothing else. Any ideas what went wrong? 

On a positive note, bar the fifteen point two, all my BG's have been below ten today. Even with copious amounts of booze and food. The turkey is now taking it's revenge from beyond the grave.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Tom.

Could it have been the post-alcohol spike when the liver starts trickling out glucose again ?

Could be what got at me last night.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Dec 26, 2010)

Pat? has a lot of fat in it, perhaps that meant that you missed your insulin peak?


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you still have the packaging from the pate? That will tell you what's in it. It is unlikely the pate will have caused the spike as there is a lot of fat in it.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 27, 2010)

Pate can't cause a peak, but like any high fat food, it can delay a peak.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 27, 2010)

We must be diabetic twins Tom, I have problems with Pate too!


----------



## Casper (Dec 27, 2010)

Just love Brussels pate - this has reminded me I have a pot of duck and orange pate in the back of the fridge.  On the insulin front, for me I only inject for the carbohydrate ie. toast, that I spread it thickly over.  Or the buns spread with mayonnaise as well as the pate, or the crackers coated in pate, or.........you get the picture.

Never noticed any highs afterwards that I could've pinned the blame on the pate....................exit left to the fridge


----------

